
Google search share drops as Bing gains momentum - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/08/bing-continues-to-chip-away-at-googles-search-share.ars
======
pg
Boy does that graph not justify that headline. Or any headline at all,
actually.

